# what breed(s) is my new roo?



## jbolt (Mar 21, 2013)

Picked up this little bantam roo, and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on his breed(s).

He has black legs, a straight comb, 5 toes, and his leggs are feathered on the outside. He has normal but extremely soft feathers. I was thinking black silkie / oegb or black silkie / serama?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is he a bantam, because silkies are bantams.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_*Maybe*_ a CROSS with one of these 5-toe Breeds: dorkings, faverolles, houdans, silkies and sultans.
The DARK color could be quite a few different possibilities.....of the other-side of the CROSS.

http://kippenjungle.nl/breeds/crossbreeds.html


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He could be a cross with a silkie, hence the black skin and 5 toes, but silkie has a mulberry comb, not a red one. A sumatra has black skin and red wattles, but not feathered feet. Looks like 1/4 silkie, 1/4 cochin, and 1/2 english bantam.  Just my guess. Any idea how old he is?


----------

